# '70 Judge restoration.



## Rodney Meehan (Jan 20, 2015)

Please forgive me if I am asking questions that have already been answered. I'm new to the GTO thing (Not Pontiac in general). My questions are: 1: From experience, are there any preferred suppliers of aftermarket body sheet metal that have been proven better than others with regards to fit and finish? 2: Does anybody out there in GTOland have any experience with the fibreglass nose pieces (Endura replacement) for this car. My endura needs work and just wondering if this would be a suitable replacement. Thanks.


----------

